# Anyone remember Tesch?



## pd417

Anyone have (or even remember) a Tesch road bike? I have a 55cm handbuilt by Dave Tesch himself in 1987. Meticulous craftsmanship and flawless red paint. Outfitted in all 
Dura-Ace (with the exception of a Campy seatpost and Cinelli bars and stem).

A bike I'll never part with....


----------



## tube_ee

*mmm... Tesch....*



pd417 said:


> Anyone have (or even remember) a Tesch road bike? I have a 55cm handbuilt by Dave Tesch himself in 1987. Meticulous craftsmanship and flawless red paint. Outfitted in all
> Dura-Ace (with the exception of a Campy seatpost and Cinelli bars and stem).
> 
> A bike I'll never part with....


Is that an S-22 or a 101? IIRC, the 101 was the lugged custom bike, and the S-22 was the fillet-brazed, oversized tube production model. I always wanted one. At some point a Tesch would make a nice addition to the stable. Tesch bikes were known for being quick handling, how's yours?

We has a neon orange S-22 in the shop last month. The guy couldn't get the fixed cup out of the BB shell. I tried once, and failed, but I didn't want to run the risk of damaging an irreplacable classic, so I stopped after that. Beautiful bike.

I think Dave Tesch may have passed away recently. Sad news if true.

How 'bout some pics? Share the love!!

--Shannon, jealous in San Diego, CA


----------



## boneman

*Built for speed*

Sure, hard to forget these things although having lived in the NE, I never actually saw one in person. He worked at the Masi shop in the early 70's with Bayliss, Confente, etc.

http://www.classicrendezvous.com./USA/Tesch/Tesch_David.htm

Don't ever sell that bike and post some pics when you can.


----------



## pd417

It's a 101. The bike handles as good or better than todays aluminum or composite frames. Light, quick and very nimble. I've had many, many bikes in my life, but this is one that is an absolute joy to ride.

Here are a few photos:


----------



## boneman

*Nice!!!*

That's one incredible bike in like new condition. Made my day.

What's with the C Record post? Nice shape as well.


----------



## pd417

Thanks!

When I bought the bike, the seat post failed to ship with the rest of the gruppo. Ordering one back then would take over three weeks. Being anxious and wanting to ride my new bike, I decided a C-Record post instead. I know it's not consistent with the rest of the Dura-Ace, but it really looks nice.




boneman said:


> That's one incredible bike in like new condition. Made my day.
> 
> What's with the C Record post? Nice shape as well.


----------



## Mapei

I remember them clearly. Gorgeous to look at. I test-rode one at Hector's Bike shop in Sherman Oaks, CA in the mid 80's.. I liked it a lot, but I'd just bought another bike about a year before and wasn't yet ready to put that one out to pasture.


----------



## OperaLover

*Beeeutifull!!!!*

More details, please. What year and what kind of steel. Wow, it is mint condition.


----------



## pd417

I purchased the bike in early 1987 from a small shop in Temple City, CA. Sadly, I can't recall the type of steel used. The rest of the bike is outfitted with all Dura-Ace with down tube shifters. Rear cluster is a 12-24, front chain rings are 42-52. Cinelli bars and stem. Shimano clipless (Look compatible) pedals. Mavic MA-40 rims. 

=======

Regarding Dave's untimely passing, as I was looking on Cyclingforums.com, I came across a note from Dave's Sister:



> I am Dave's sister. I want to thank you all for your observations. We are very fortunate that Dave moved back to Milwaukee these last two years. He was happy as he has every been up to the time the trouble started on February 26, 2003. He suffered terribly this last six months, but did it with strength and dignity, always believing that he would survive.
> 
> We are furtunate to be able to spend time with him and hear his astounding stories. The most astounding part was that they were true!! He worked for a great Cadillac dealership in Milwaukee and was able to make many new friends while getting up to date with his old ones.
> 
> Dave was actually starting to set up a workshop to build frames again, but did not have the time. If anyone wants any more information, please feel free to contact me. I will be sure to share with our parents and family.
> 
> I liked the comment: Ride On-- Dave --- In our hearts and in our souls.
> 
> Thank you,
> Ann Marie Schulz


----------



## lanterne rouge

*I had an S-22, loved it....but*

I sold it to get a carbon bike. I desperately wish I still had it. One of the nicest riding bikes I ever owned. (stiff and quick) Gorgeous to look at too, candy red with the Flintstone bedrock type Tesch decals.


----------



## taosroadie

pd417 said:


> Anyone have (or even remember) a Tesch road bike? ,,)


I have a 1987 Specialized Team Allez built by Dave Tesch with full Dura-Ace. The frame has lugged SL/SLX tubing. This bike simply likes to go fast!! Quick, stiff, awesome ride - don't think I'll ever part with it.


----------



## John K

I have a S22. Got it from a friend of mine about ten years ago. I know Brian Bayliss painted many of these bikes, they had shops across the parking lot from each other in San Marcos CA.
Mine is White and the only road bike I own. Sure i would like some of the new bells and whistles, but I just can't convince myself to replace it as it is so fast, quick to respond and corners very well. It is harder than hell and not what I would call a plush ride.
I am priviledged to own this bike.

P.S.
Every time I ride my mountain bike I swear that i'll never ride a road bike again, until I do and then I swear I'll never ride a mountain bike again. it is a viscious cycle, no pun intended.


----------



## bcrowell

*My Tesch*

Funny you should mention Tesch. I traded for a Tesch S-22. I believe it may have been the early 90's and knew nothing about the bike. I then moved to moved to Colorado and began mountain biking. The Tesch has sat unused ever since. Can you tell me a little history and possibly its value?





pd417 said:


> Anyone have (or even remember) a Tesch road bike? I have a 55cm handbuilt by Dave Tesch himself in 1987. Meticulous craftsmanship and flawless red paint. Outfitted in all
> Dura-Ace (with the exception of a Campy seatpost and Cinelli bars and stem).
> 
> A bike I'll never part with....


----------



## mitchm101

Very Nice!

I also have a Tesch 101. Its deep blue, and like yours, its a beauty. I found the frame in an Escondido Ca. bike shop in 1994. Its a 54 cm frame that was a perfect fit. I outfitted the frame with a 7sp Campy Chorus gruppo which now has many miles on it and ready to be upgraded to the 10sp gruppo (as soon as I can save the money).

I love the way the bike feels, climbs and handles. I woudn't trade it for anything.


----------



## tube_ee

bcrowell said:


> Funny you should mention Tesch. I traded for a Tesch S-22. I believe it may have been the early 90's and knew nothing about the bike. I then moved to moved to Colorado and began mountain biking. The Tesch has sat unused ever since. Can you tell me a little history and possibly its value?


The late Dave Tesch worked at the Carlsbad, CA Masi factory in the 1970s. He went into business for himself, producing first the Tesch 101, a custom-fitted lugged Columbus SL / SP frameset. The 101 was one of the quickest handling bikes ever made, with a very short front center, steep headtube angle, and a short-rake fork. On every 101 I've seen, the front tire rides very close to the downtube.

The S-22 was a later model. I think it came out around 1988 - 1989. It was fillet brazed, and used oversized True Temper steel tubing. S-22s were production bikes. They retained Tesch's chosen geometry.. short, upright, and fast.

As to it's value, I have no idea. If it was my bike, it'd have no value, because I'd never sell it. Enjoy your Tesch, it's irreplaceable.

--Shannon


----------



## High Gear

*Didn't he just play at Redrock?*

Sorry I couldn't resist. I have heard of the name before. Was he a "flash in the pan". What happened to him. You have guys like Richard Sachs and Brian Bayles still going strong.


----------



## GlennB

Hello Shannon:
I was Dave's Partner during those years of the 101 and S-22. Maybe I can answer some questions. I have 4 of his bikes left in my collection. Your facts are basically correct. Although quick handling, the bikes were very stable in any race situation.
Glenn




tube_ee said:


> The late Dave Tesch worked at the Carlsbad, CA Masi factory in the 1970s. He went into business for himself, producing first the Tesch 101, a custom-fitted lugged Columbus SL / SP frameset. The 101 was one of the quickest handling bikes ever made, with a very short front center, steep headtube angle, and a short-rake fork. On every 101 I've seen, the front tire rides very close to the downtube.
> 
> The S-22 was a later model. I think it came out around 1988 - 1989. It was fillet brazed, and used oversized True Temper steel tubing. S-22s were production bikes. They retained Tesch's chosen geometry.. short, upright, and fast.
> 
> As to it's value, I have no idea. If it was my bike, it'd have no value, because I'd never sell it. Enjoy your Tesch, it's irreplaceable.
> 
> --Shannon


----------



## mitchm101

*Pic of My Bike*

Here is a pic of me and my Tesch 101 right before the 2004 Rosarito/Ensenda 50 mile ride


----------



## GlennB

Nice 101, Mitch. This is one of the best colors we painted on them. It was a translucent blue tint sprayed over white. A real beauty. Mine is grey, a 52 cm with a mostly super record group. Strictly 1986 vintage.
Glenn  



mitchm101 said:


> Here is a pic of me and my Tesch 101 right before the 2004 Rosarito/Ensenda 50 mile ride


----------



## moschika

there's a tesch mountain bike currently on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7297&item=7109714777&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
tho the graphics look very different. seller claims it's made by the same tesch.


----------



## erol/frost

I remember seeing a Tesch with graphics like that in Bicycling around 1990. I don`t think it`s a fake.


----------



## russw19

erol/frost said:


> I remember seeing a Tesch with graphics like that in Bicycling around 1990. I don`t think it`s a fake.


That one on ebay has been relisted. It only got a high bid of something like $280 last time... it now has a buy it now price of $600 on it. I have seen some of the other bikes that same seller has, and I think he overvalues the bikes he lists.. but then again he just sold a nice Team 7-11 Merckx with Dura-Ace on it for a little over $1200. It sure was a nice looking bike.


----------



## BobHufford

*Tesch built John Howard Signature*

I picked this up last year and admit that I have ridden it very little (though it does ride great). It was built by David and painted by Brian Baylis. I'm not sure of the year of the frame. The Shimano components date to 1989/1990 (Dura-Ace cranks and rear der., 600 hubs, brakes and front der., MAVIC rims, bars, stem and headset, Flite saddle, Campy post). It's a beautiful purplish-burgundy to silver fade with gold/black "John Howard" down tube decals. Lots of chips and scratches (I need to get better pics). Does anyone know what year this model/color was available? I think Tesch came in after Dave Moulton as the builder of the John Howard Signature models and there may have been just 100 or so Tesch models built.

Bob Hufford
Springfield, MO


----------



## BobHufford

*Tesch Built John Howard*

I recently heard from Glenn Benveniste (David Tesch's partner in the frame business) and he said the bike was built sometime during his tenure (11/89 and 2/92). Since the components date to 1990, I'm going with that date. Glenn states:

"I don't think we built more than 150 of them. They were frames only for us. John Howard did all the other work. I remember them being a problem for us since the geometry that John wanted was way too tame for a couple (of) trackies like Dave and I. The compromise came out OK but was not what we built ourselves like the 101's."

Brian Baylis had stated on the Classic Rendezvous list awhile back that they came in red, blue, purple and maybe one other color (candy over silver base). When I get it repainted I'm going with purple!

Bob Hufford
Springfield, MO


----------



## BobHufford

Nothing like digging up an old thread. Seems like I never take pictures of my bikes until I'm ready to sell them (and I just sold the Tesch built Howard), so I thought you might want to see better photos of the bike. Not too pretty with it's scars and sweat induced rust, but it's been ridden!

http://home.mchsi.com/~lhufford/howard.html

Bob


----------



## colker1

a russw19 post in this thread.. i miss him.


----------



## giveme2wheels

colker1 said:


> a russw19 post in this thread.. i miss him.



Colker1, pardon my rudeness (not intended) did russw19 pass away? I see his last activity was Dec 2004. 

giveme2wheels


----------



## colker1

giveme2wheels said:


> Colker1, pardon my rudeness (not intended) did russw19 pass away? I see his last activity was Dec 2004.
> 
> giveme2wheels


yes. a vascular incident.


----------



## burritoguru

*Serial numbers*

Does anyone know how to read Dave Tesch serial numbers outside of the obvious frame and size number to determine year, month and number built?


----------



## Thommy

*Just buy her recently?*

Great bike! The reason I'm asking about the bike is because my friend owned a similar bike about two or three summers back. About five years ago my buddie's dad gave him a black Tesch frame and fork, poorly pitted and well used (Dad owned Pedal Pushing in San Diego), bike sat for about two years in the shop hoping for Brian Bayliss to maybe someday repaint-restore her. Bike goes to Brian Bayliss, stays in his shop for just short of a year but comes back beautifully restored with the same decals and color as yours. Bike hangs on the wall at shop for a year then gets sold locally. Just wondering if this came from the San Diego area? Either way, she's a beauty.


----------



## Kurt_W

*Tesch*

I purchased frame #851 in 1988. Built it up with C-Record, deltas, Campy Victory Strada rims and Mavic Open 4CD clinchers for training.

Nice riding and handling bike.

Sold it a couple years ago on Ebay to a guy in NH. I'll see if I can dig up some pics.

Kurt


----------



## burritoguru

*Tesch Serial Numbers*

Hey
So a serial number that reads 4471 10157 is approx what year? I would guess 86
Thanks

I am also looking for a interim 126mm wheelset with a english thread till I am able to afford the wheelbuild. Prefer something with silver or polished rims. Decent hubs (campy record, phil, dura ace or similar)


----------



## dmar836

I have yet to build up my 101. I will likely repaint it first. I'm really tempted to build it up just to ride it......... and restore the paint later!

Dave
KC


----------



## bike.racer

*Tesch 101*



mitchm101 said:


> Here is a pic of me and my Tesch 101 right before the 2004 Rosarito/Ensenda 50 mile ride


Nice bike, its exactly like mine except for the size. Mine is a 61cm. One of the most responsive bikes ever. My other bike that rides as responsively is my MASI 3V Volumetrica. 

Bike.Racer


----------



## locominute

I also have a Tesch S22--it read 56 on the BB which is the measurement of the center of bb to top of seat tube but the top tube CC reads 54---do any of you guys notice this?


Iride is steel unique --very stiff laterally---the CS probably came from tandem tubings.
about 30 mm hight by 25mm width just behind BB but rising towards 36mm height x 22mm
Save for peg's BLE-I don't of any other STEEL production bike with such fat chainstays

the top tube is 28mm OD
the dt is pretty big also--starting 31mm at the headtube and then flaring to 35mm

unfortunately the bike did not come with the original 38mm rake fork but I got a Performance bike carbon with 40mm rake and the bikes handles real stable not twitchy at all
It holds straight over bumpy roads ---I don't have to fight it. Credit the oversized front tubes for this. 

It rides real smooth with a warm resonate hum in the frame--

does anybody know the tubing specs? like wall thickness?

when were they last produced?


----------



## burritoguru

*Tesch S-22*

Here is some info for the S-22

tube measurements of the bike are
1 1/8 diameter top tube
1 1/4 diameter head tube
1 1/4 diameter seat tube and and down tube flaring out to 
1 3/8 toward to the bottom bracket.
Metal inserts are used to keep the headset and seatpost to standard sizing.
0.6 mm thick tubes

Info taken from Bicycling Mag



Working on a Dave Tesch website. Should have it up soon. If anyone has any special stories or interesting information, please email me.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

.


----------



## locominute

tesch track with integrated seatppost

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350319410131


----------



## reidracer

*Fond memories of Dave and my Tesch S-22*

I remember Dave and his work. I raced an S-22 for a number of years on the local SoCal crit scene and it was the best quick handling/stable bike I've ever owned. Those 2 traits rarely go together, but it was masterfully executed in the case of my S-22. The finest example of his work I witnessed was the Kilo bike he built for my friend Jimmy Gordon, Jr. for his build up to the 1988 and 1992 Olympics. Sadly Jim died shortly thereafter and the bike never graced a velodrome that I know about again. There was another almost identical one built at that time for a Malaysian track ace (can't remember his name at present). These were the most amazing fillet brazed aero tubed bikes with matching custom aero tubed kilo bars. Took my breath away. I got to ride Jim's once on the track and it was way stiffer than my Landshark kilo frame at the time. Also, Dave Lettieri (Fastrack Bicycles; Santa Barbara) wound up with a pursuit frameset made by Tesch that I remember him racing and selling later. I too am regretting selling my S-22, but I always had to use a stem that was way too long on it and the next size up was way too big for my legs.


----------



## reidracer

*Fond memories of Dave and my Tesch S-22*

Forgot to mention the great CycleArt paint jobs...


----------



## mingodog

*Chrome Seat Cluster*

Here is the sweetest looking bike I own.. Love IT !!!


----------



## Creakyknees

dunno how I missed this thread before, but a buddy loaned me his Tesch for a few weeks while I was living in 2 places. awesome bike, raced it in a crit and got 3rd, loved the handling and stiffness.


----------



## pinkdeano

*tesch*

Great to read all of these tesch stories and see photos. SO, my story is that my FIRST custom bike was a Tesch in August 1990. LOVED my little green bike. He was stolen in Denver on July 21, 1992. I remember the day well. TWO weeks ago, I'm walking in Boulder and see my bike!!! A first custom bike is something we will never forget, right. and the bright green, 48 cm - there was no doubt in my mind. 

To make the story better, I saved up, called Dave, and in 93 bought the same S-22 in red, but red really isn't my color. Funny thing is, for whatever reason, on that fateful day of July 21, 1992, my custom painted and fitted frame pump was with me. It later was covered in "in memory" stickers. I still have it and offered to the police to pay for a paint analysis for the bike and frame to determine whether they match!!!

Here I am two + weeks later, unable to find the serial number (I have original paperwork, including order form, measurements of bike and receipt but NO serial number :-(.) And Denver PD no longer has reports (I have report number, the license plate of the car who stole it and all of the officers I spoke to). DESPARATLEY looking for anyone who might hold the records of Dave's frames from the early 90s. Please help me recover and revive my bike. She's even willing to work with me, but I need to prove it's mine (and yes, I WILL be writing this one up, as soon as there's a happy ending). THANK YOU!!! Tailwinds,
lauren in Longmont


----------



## bike.racer

*stolen Tesch recovery*



pinkdeano said:


> Great to read all of these tesch stories and see photos. SO, my story is that my FIRST custom bike was a Tesch in August 1990. LOVED my little green bike. He was stolen in Denver on July 21, 1992. I remember the day well. TWO weeks ago, I'm walking in Boulder and see my bike!!! A first custom bike is something we will never forget, right. and the bright green, 48 cm - there was no doubt in my mind.
> 
> To make the story better, I saved up, called Dave, and in 93 bought the same S-22 in red, but red really isn't my color. Funny thing is, for whatever reason, on that fateful day of July 21, 1992, my custom painted and fitted frame pump was with me. It later was covered in "in memory" stickers. I still have it and offered to the police to pay for a paint analysis for the bike and frame to determine whether they match!!!
> 
> Here I am two + weeks later, unable to find the serial number (I have original paperwork, including order form, measurements of bike and receipt but NO serial number :-(.) And Denver PD no longer has reports (I have report number, the license plate of the car who stole it and all of the officers I spoke to). DESPARATLEY looking for anyone who might hold the records of Dave's frames from the early 90s. Please help me recover and revive my bike. She's even willing to work with me, but I need to prove it's mine (and yes, I WILL be writing this one up, as soon as there's a happy ending). THANK YOU!!! Tailwinds,
> lauren in Longmont


I'm guessing that the police won't accept anything other than the serial number? I would think that if you had a photo of the bike from years ago that showed the bike clearly and maybe a scratch or mark of some sort would help. I would think that just having the serial number might not even be enough for some people. It would be interesting to know how the police decide whether to return it or not. Did the police take possession of the bike until its owner can be determined? I'm curious of the details. It might help some of us to know, through your experience, how to avoid these problems-especially if we don't have an original receipt with serial number. Maybe this should be a new thread on recovering stolen bikes. You have the receipt for a rare bike, color and size. One would think that may be enough, especially if the other person in possession of the bike doesn't have anything to show where he got it.


----------



## bike.racer

*1985 Tesch 101*

This is my 1985 TESCH 101 along side my Masi 3V.


----------



## Schneiderguy

Creakyknees said:


> dunno how I missed this thread before, but a buddy loaned me his Tesch for a few weeks while I was living in 2 places. awesome bike, raced it in a crit and got 3rd, loved the handling and stiffness.


Hi Creaky. I have a late 80s 101 in blue that I use to race. Loved the it for crits. I damaged the fork years ago and continued to ride it but it got worse over the years. Tried to get Hans to fix it but he couldn't get the fork out of the head tube. Dave Parks contibuted greately to the fork disaster


----------



## darwinosx

bike.racer said:


> This is my 1985 TESCH 101 along side my Masi 3V.


Two classic 80's steel frames. I remember both well.


----------



## poeticcycles

I have a Tesch Mod. 101 in white. Was my first road bike back in the mid 90's. I PCSed to Germany and rode it all over then sold it to a friend. Over 10 years later I got the bike back a few months ago and have since rebuilt her. I am trying to find out what year the frame is. I love this bike and just finished building it up with Dura Ace 7800. The S/N is 5901 10156 can anyone tell me how to read this? Much appreciated. I will post pictures later.


----------



## GlennB

It's the 59th frame made in 1991. It's a 56CM 101. I'm not real sure about this since I didn't do the imprints on the Bottom Brackets, but that was usually Dave's habit except for the custom frames which had a different series, I think.
Glenn Benveniste partner with Dave from 1989 to 1992.


----------



## poeticcycles

GlennB said:


> It's the 59th frame made in 1991. It's a 56CM 101. I'm not real sure about this since I didn't do the imprints on the Bottom Brackets, but that was usually Dave's habit except for the custom frames which had a different series, I think.
> Glenn Benveniste partner with Dave from 1989 to 1992.


Thank you Glenn. That sounds about right. I bought it from a shop owner outside of Fort Hood, TX around 1995. I am so thankful to have the bike back.


----------



## darwinosx

Waiting for those pictures..;-)


----------



## arndogg

how much would a Tesch 101 frame and fork go for nowadays?


----------



## poeticcycles

Not sure. I have not seen many out there. I would not sell mine. I have to have 10 posts before it will let me do pictures. I will upload them when I get to 10 posts. Or you can check out my website. poeticcycles dot com


----------



## velomateo

There was a Tesch 101 frame set on ebay just a week or so ago. The "buy it now" price was $350. I tried to find the closed auction, but it is no longer up. The frame was in nice shape though, not rusty with nice paint and decals - just build and go. There was another a few months ago with some corrosion issues that wasn't making the sellers opening bid of $500. Both frames were 56cm. 
So $350 - $500 would be about right. I think most riders, who remember Dave's frames, are probably of the age (old) that the super aggressive geometry of the 101 may not be something they could ride comfortably. 
That black one, posted earlier in this thread, is one sexy bike though.


----------



## darwinosx

As I recall they had a very aggressive geometry but were also comfortable and stable. But I'm 52 now and might not agree with what I thought when I was in my mid-20's..


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

.


----------



## poeticcycles

I just purchased another Mod 101. A blue 54cm s/n 3870 10154 Still trying to figure out the serialization of these to see what year it is. I am super stoked this one is in ever better shape than my other one. No rust and hardly any dings. Will post pics when I get to my 10 posts.


----------



## poeticcycles

Anyone know what year my new 101 S/N represents. 1990? I have posted pics on my website if anyone wants to check it out. Go to My rides. The site is my username.


----------



## darwinosx

What size is the blue Tesch? Any chance it is for sale?


----------



## poeticcycles

s/n 3870 10154 54cm. Not sure I would sell either of them. If I did it would be more than anyone would pay I am certain. My white is built up with Dura Ace 7800 and am planning to build up the blue one.


----------



## darwinosx

Well I'm a 58 or 59 anyway. Love the blue. I thin Tesch called that cobalt blue?


----------



## aptivaboy

Does anyone have a geometry chart for Tesch? I have a line on a Tesch-built John Howard and I'm curious what the geometry is before buying.

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## darwinosx

Check the Bicycle Guide articles attached to this page.

Tesch, main


----------



## aptivaboy

Thanks. I'd seen that article and remember reading it in the magazine back in the day. Its my understanding that the John Howard Tesches has somewhat different geometry than the standard Tesh bikes, though, so the angles and dangles wouldn't quite be the same. Didn't John Howard want a slightly tamer frame?


----------



## darwinosx

I remember it too from back then. I ended up buying a Fuso back then because it was 2 or 300 cheaper which was a lot for a Sergeant in the Marine Corps. I was stationed at Camp Pendleton at the time which was close to both builders.
Speaking of Fuso, Dave Moulton also built some John Howard Frames and knew Tesch so he might be able to provide some information.
Dave Moulton's Bike Blog: John Howard frame: Dave M or Dave T?
He says here;
"The frames I made were built to my design geometry, the same as the Fuso, and the Recherche that would follow. Dave Tesch had his own philosophy on frame design, and built frames with steeper angles."
Registry of John Howard frames built by Dave Moulton

You could also ask John Howard directly.
[email protected]


----------



## darwinosx

Tesch frame for sale on eBay. I would buy it if it were my size but its too small.
David Tesch 101 Road Bike (dura ace) | eBay


----------



## poeticcycles

I saw a couple on eBay in TX a few weeks ago. Looked to be in good shape. Both red Mod 101 fully built. Of course they wanted $1200 or so for them. I would like to get a yellow and a red to go with the white and blue I have. If anyone wants to see pictures of mine I have posted to my website. Poeticcycles 

If you like vintage bikes I am rebuilding a 1982 Ciocc Mockba '80 with full Campy for a guy. Beautiful bike. I will post to my customer pics as soon as its finished. The guy got a great deal on it.


----------



## poeticcycles




----------



## tmf

What a nice pair!

The red 101 on ebay is now at a starting bid of $850, and it includes a lot of mostly Dura Ace components.


----------



## Schneiderguy

I have a blue one I raced the heck out of from the late 80s into the mid 90s. Tesch was a track racer and built his road bikes to track geo. So a Tesch is a track bike with brakes and gears. I had several crashes on mine but one was really bad and I damaged the steering tube but continued to ride it for years. A bike builder friend of mine tried to remove the fork but couldn't. So it is just hanging on the wall. Maybe I try again to have it repaired. Not the best bike for long rides on rough roads. I mainly did crit racing and when it whas a road race they were only 50-60 miles and I was hurting to badly to worry about how "comfortable" the bike was. These were great race bikes designed for American crit and short road racing. Not a TdF bike. "Built for Speed".


----------



## eastcoaststeve

I know this is a road bike thread, but have any of you ever seen Dave's mountain bike the LC-1?



Steve


----------



## darwinosx

Never knew he had a mountain bike.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

.


----------



## eastcoaststeve

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> LC = Leo Castellon
> 
> These, as I understand it were made by Leo Castellon for Tesch. They follow along the lines of Tesch's S-22 in that they were fillet brazed. Leo helped Tesch construct S-22s. I had the chance to buy one a while back but passed on it. It was a mint green and white, sort of reminded me of those late '70s, early '80s Kremer Racing Porsches! I have an S-22 and an LC-1 would have been a nice compliment to it but it would probably be wasted on me as I am not an off-roader. Better it go to someone that would value and ride more than I would have. Great looking bike by the way.





would have loved to have seen the green/white LC-1...any chance you have contact info for the owner? i know two serious mtb'rs who would love to have one. i'd be all over it myself, but i already have two, and three would be silly


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

.


----------



## eastcoaststeve

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Yeah, his paint jobs were something else. My S-22 was originally solid pink! I recently took care of that when I had it powder coated a nice solid red. That LC-1 needs a paint job. Lots of little chips and scratches. The same guy still owns it. I just saw it this time last year hanging in his garage. Pretty much a full Suntour XC group but he is in no desire to sell it at this time unless I decide to change my mind. He doesn't like a lot of company, especially strangers. He's a little strange like that!  I'll see if I can dig up some photos of it and post them here.



I think we're all a bit strange :wink5:. I'd love to see a few pics....I'll bet it's gorgeous.
I'll post up pics of mine when I get my post count high enough.



Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve

Steve


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

.


----------



## eastcoaststeve

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Very nice! I am not into mtb but I can still appreciate a well made frame. :thumbsup: The Tesch S-22s have some nicely executed fillet lugs and the LC-1s are no different. You really have to see them in person to appreciate the workmanship.




Glad you liked it...here's my red one:














detail shots:

























Steve


----------



## poeticcycles

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/3077924547.html


----------



## poeticcycles

Up for sale. Sadly I cannot ride these anymore. Just too tight of geometry for my back anymore. 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/3077924547.html
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/3095203162.html


----------



## darwinosx

poeticcycles said:


> Up for sale. Sadly I cannot ride these anymore. Just too tight of geometry for my back anymore.
> 
> David Tesch mod 101 56cm Dura Ace road bike
> David Tesch Mod 101 54cm Frame and fork


Too bad they aren't my size. I had a cobalt blue on in a 58 or 59 in the 80's.


----------



## Turn_and_Burn

New to the forum... Been out of riding for a long time but getting back in the saddle. I will be back on my original Tesch 101 soon. I am the original owner and ordered it custom back in the 80's. It's serial number 2571 10155 with full Dura Ace. Only ridden by me.

It was ordered in a custom Pearl Purple and still looks absolutely beautiful....!

When I get my post count up I'll post picks....


----------



## Daily Racer

*Tesch Bikes were incredible*

My university had a bicycling team in the Late 80's and I was on their Criterium racing team. When I was in my freshman year I had an OLMO which was too soft and relaxed for this type of racing so I used some of my Student Loan money to go down to San Diego to meet Dave and see about him building a bike for me.

The 101 he built me was shocking neon green and neon magenta and stiff as a board. Someone on an earlier post said that these bikes were a track bike with gears and they were right. But diving into a corner with 30 other bikes a couple of inches away on all 4 sides....you want as stiff as possible plus I wanted to get all of the power to the ground.

I had that 101 and bought another used one set up for road racing because I thought the firmness would be good for the hills except my limit for distance was about 70 miles max before my back started to hurt.

Stupid me, I sold both of those Tesch 101's in 2003 so I could purchase some new technology. My daily commute is 15 miles each way to work and it would be no problem to ride a 101 back and forth and it would also be a lot of fun.

I was sad to hear about Dave's passing and if I can find another 101 I am going to buy it because to find the craftsmanship and workmanship that he put into his bikes was few and far between from someone in the US.


----------



## Schneiderguy

Daily that was my comment re: the track geo. I use to mainly race crits and loved the Tesch. I had more guts than ability but did pretty well diving through turns, aggressively moving up in the pack and making the breaks. That bike would accelerate and it washeavy for its day as every thing was over built. I damaged the headtube in a crash but rode it for years like that. My son raced it some a few years ago and noticed a virbration over 30 mpr and thars when I found out about the damage. My custom bike builder friend Hans Schneider couldn"t remove the fork for repairs. I have the frameset still-great looking blue , paint in good shape and no rust. As you can tell I still have great emontional attachment to the Tesch. I still have a mid 80's Paramount, custom Schneider, Lynskey Helix, Wabi fixed gear but none touched my heart like the Tesch. Clearly not a bike for an old man to do century rides on while remembering"the day".


----------



## C Miller

*S-22 mtb*

Love the pics of the S-22 MTB's, wish I could find one in a 21" before I'm too old to throw my leg over it. Would look nice sitting next to the 101 and S-22 RB's I have.


----------



## eastcoaststeve

C Miller said:


> Love the pics of the S-22 MTB's, wish I could find one in a 21" before I'm too old to throw my leg over it. Would look nice sitting next to the 101 and S-22 RB's I have.



C Miller, if you are lucky enough to find an LC-1 grab it...fantastic ride, and gorgeous to look at in the garage. I've only seen a pic of one other and it was light blue...looked to be an 18", but it was a pretty small picture. I've been trying for a long time to figure out how many were made, and everything I've heard points to very few. I've even tried locating Leo Castellon (the brazer), but haven't had any luck so far.


Steve


----------



## C Miller

*Fillet brazed*

Love the fillet brazed bikes, I've decided to sell my 101 in the classifieds here and keep the S-22. Having a LC-1 next to it would complete the pair, my Mountain Goat Deluxe won't like it. Now to find one in a 20-21" size, it never is easy is it? :cryin:


----------



## eastcoaststeve

quattro...ever get a pic of the LC-1 hanging in the garage?




Steve


----------



## mjrehrig

Great posts, everyone. I had a great time looking through these posts to learn more about the Tesch bike that I own. I love the bike and how it handles on the road. Not to mention the way it looks....YOW!!

Unfortunately, I have to sell it:
Rare Dave Tesch S-22 Road Bike

If you are remotely near the Philadelphia region, get in touch with me and we can work something out. I am leery of shipping the bike due to risk of damage.


----------



## paredown

mjrehrig said:


> Great posts, everyone. I had a great time looking through these posts to learn more about the Tesch bike that I own. I love the bike and how it handles on the road. Not to mention the way it looks....YOW!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to sell it:
> Rare Dave Tesch S-22 Road Bike
> 
> If you are remotely near the Philadelphia region, get in touch with me and we can work something out. I am leery of shipping the bike due to risk of damage.


I saw that on Craigslist--a neon screamer. Slightly too big for me. Nice bike!


----------



## atpjunkie

I live in San Diego, I now a few guys who have them

another graduate of the Masi USA boot camp

I was a Moulton guy myself


----------



## velodog

atpjunkie said:


> I live in San Diego, I now a few guys who have them
> 
> another graduate of the Masi USA boot camp
> 
> I was a Moulton guy myself


You still have your Moulton?


----------



## atpjunkie

velodog said:


> You still have your Moulton?


 no, no Fuso oin the stable

I used to work next door to CyclArt (which was the Masi USA paint shop). I chatted on line with Dave a few times. I'd like a Della Santa.

there was a Moulton CX bike in the SDCraigslist I almost bought for my daughter. Too small for me, too big for her.


----------



## velodog

atpjunkie said:


> no, no Fuso oin the stable
> 
> I used to work next door to CyclArt (which was the Masi USA paint shop). I chatted on line with Dave a few times. I'd like a Della Santa.
> 
> there was a Moulton CX bike in the SDCraigslist I almost bought for my daughter. Too small for me, too big for her.


I was looking at the new Fuso's when I decided to get my Della Santa. I'm sure that Russ Denny builds a frame every bit as good as Dave Moulton, but Roland built the Della Santa, and that was the deal breaker.

You wouldn't be sorry if you got a Della Santa. They occasionally come up for sale used, but you could get one built by Roland for a pretty reasonable price. I've had mine for 'bout two years but shoulda got it 20 yrs ago. When he built mine he said that he was semi-retired. Don't know if he's planning on retiring or just staying semi-retired.

I just saw a wool Della Santa jersey on e-bay in blue with the yellow shoulder that was pretty sweet. Too big for me though, which was probably a blessing 'cause the funds would need to be stolen from somewhere that it was really needed.


----------



## Gaquino68

Here is a John Howard built by the late Dave Tesch that my neighbor gifted me about eight years ago. It's got Campy parts and some Mavic. I'm thinking of restoring it to a showroom quality since it's a keeper.


----------



## Coolhand

That's nice indeed- the point hood Campy is the cherry on the sundae.


----------



## 900ss

taosroadie said:


> I have a 1987 Specialized Team Allez built by Dave Tesch with full Dura-Ace. The frame has lugged SL/SLX tubing. This bike simply likes to go fast!! Quick, stiff, awesome ride - don't think I'll ever part with it.


Resurrecting an ancient thread, I have serial number 001, which is a 56 cm frame. It is the bicycle featured in the catalogue. If you have access to the catalogue, look at the top tube brush strokes. Mine matches the catalogue, yours do not. You have four colors, yellow orange red pink, front to back. Mine is red at the front and yellow at the rear, three colors. The raised Specialized S on the seat stays on my bike are blue, yours are red. If you know this bike's history, Tesch was under contract for 100 frame sets but apparently built only 68.

If there is any interest and you do not have access to the catalogue I will be happy to post pictures.


----------



## Jstar1

Message for PinkDeano I might found your Green Tesch S22. Please private message me here. If it’s yours I want to return it. If not I’m going to restore it…


----------



## Wild Man

I realize this is an old thread and may not get any response.

I have been looking forever for a Tesch frame in my size and finally found one. It is the dark blue color.

Do you have any idea what current brand of paint or color I could use to touch up the frame when I get it?

Thanks.

Walt


----------



## Peter P.

DuPont Imron was the popular paint at the time. I'd suggest perusing an Imron paint chart, probably available at an auto paint store.


----------



## Wild Man

Thank you. That makes complete sense. I had forgotten the DuPont Imron was the paint of choice back then.


----------

